

Breaking Cloud News: Google have just released their cloud support plans - akh
http://blog.planforcloud.com/2013/02/forecast-cloud-support-costs-on-aws.html

======
akh
Also on ZDNet: [http://www.zdnet.com/google-beefs-up-cloud-platform-
support-...](http://www.zdnet.com/google-beefs-up-cloud-platform-
support-7000011633/)

